
Hack Your Fujifilm Vintage Film Modes - stulevine
http://petetakespictures.com/blog/filmandvision
======
stulevine
It's really awesome that Fujifilm allows us to customize our film simulation
choices and adjust various parameters such as Color, Highlight and Shadow
Tones. This article in particular shows how to set up your camera to emulate
some of the masters and their film types.

